
Things the Google manifesto doesn't say that the media claim it says - doener
http://www.dailywire.com/news/19464/fake-news-4-things-google-manifesto-doesnt-say-ben-shapiro#exit-modal
======
nicolashahn
I agree with what he says, but the tone and phrases used ("leftist bias", that
CNN are "stupid on average", etc) are going to make sure that the people that
need to read this will never reach the end, probably not even the end of the
first paragraph.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
A few days too late. Where were all these journalists when all media outlets
were shouting the guy is a sexist jerk who says there is no place for women in
the workplace?

